
Npmjs registry is down. - sschueller
https://npmjs.statuspage.io/
======
sciurus
This was because of Fastly's outage. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14654231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14654231)

------
Kudos
Probably a victim of the Fastly outage?

------
moosingin3space
Seems to have been resolved -- this status page shows it up (as of 10:30
Eastern).

